# New Wheels for my CR1



## stonecrd (Jun 12, 2007)

Picked up a set of Carbone Premiums for my CR1. Very happy with them


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

good looking bike ..


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

looking good


----------



## stonecrd (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm a happy camper and riding faster. Not sure if it due to less drag or just not wanting to look weak on race wheels. Love the CR1 no regrets on this purchase at all and I have about 4000 mi on it.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

what size is that ?


----------



## stonecrd (Jun 12, 2007)

54, I'm 5'7"


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

OMG you should have gotten a 52, yikes


----------



## stonecrd (Jun 12, 2007)

b24fsb said:


> OMG you should have gotten a 52, yikes


I ride the bike 120-150 miles a week, I have absolutely no problems physically, so as far as I am concerned it fits me fine. I tried the 52 and felt the 54 fit better, the LBS fitter agreed. So who knows maybe my body proportions are different than most.


----------



## rd12vman (Jan 28, 2007)

*Why wrong size?*

I can't stand it when people make comments like b24fsb did here. So many factors are involved in proper fit besides height, such as leg length, torso length, arm length, and flexibility. Perhaps the original poster is long in the torso for his height and requires the 54cm for the longer top tube length. I am 6'1" and ride a 61cm Scott CR 1 which I require because I have a very long torso for my height. Most guys my height would be on a 58cm but that is too cramped in the cockpit for me. Comments like the one made by b24fsb do nothing but show how ignorant, opinionated, and quick to speak some are.


----------



## rd12vman (Jan 28, 2007)

*Why wrong size?*

I can't stand it when people make comments like b24fsb did here. So many factors are involved in proper fit besides height, such as leg length, torso length, arm length, and flexibility. Perhaps the original poster is long in the torso for his height and requires the 54cm for the longer top tube length. I am 6'1" and ride a 61cm Scott CR 1 which I require because I have a very long torso for my height. Most guys my height would be on a 58cm but that is too cramped in the cockpit for me. Comments like the one made by b24fsb do nothing but show how ignorant, opinionated, and quick to speak some are.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I ride a 54 Speedster S20, i'm 5'10 but with short legs and I feel the bike is kind a big for me. I'm thinking of getting a smaller size frame a 52cm maybe on my next bike. I'm new to road biking and a still confuse on how to get the proper sizing. I've read a lot that you size it thru the TT. And I always thought its about the stand over height. would this be wrong ?


----------



## rd12vman (Jan 28, 2007)

The old school of thought was to size a bike based on standover height. This would work well if we were all proportionately built the same, but of course we aren't. You are correct about the top tube being the most important factor to consider when sizing yourself. Standover height has nothing to do with riding the bike so it would be a meaningless way to fit yourself to a bike. It is also important to consider the seattube angle when comparing geometry on bikes. Two different manufacturers may list a top tube length of 56 cm. However, if one bike has a 74 degree seattube angle and the other has a 73 degree seattube angle this will affect the virtual top tube length. The one with the 74 degree angle would actually be about a cm longer in the toptube than the one with the 73 angle assuming that your riding position was the same on both bikes relative to the bottom bracket.

This subject can be confusing and daunghting and can make you obsessed very easily. The best thing to do it take your current ride to a reputable bike fitter and pay a hundred bucks for some feedback about your position on the bike. If you frame is too big and cannot be made to fit using a reasonable length stem then it may be time to size down. Good luck!


----------



## stonecrd (Jun 12, 2007)

Not a big deal, I do have long legs 82cm and pretty long arms for my height. I purchase what feels right and I have a good LBS with a good fitter. I manage to make plenty of power and no comfort problems on >50mi rides. Getting fit down is like a black art, you keep tweaking here and there until it feels right. Then just leave it alone. The only changes I've made is to drop the majority of my spacers and get the steering tube cut once I lost a bit more weight. I'm 51 and dropped from 205 to 175 cycling, I'm never going to be the fastest guy but it is fun to go fast.


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

b24fsb said:


> OMG you should have gotten a 52, yikes


I have to say, I had a similar reaction, being 5'7" myself and on a 52 CR1. That being said, everyone has different leg / torso length combinations. As long as you feel fine, its fine.


----------

